# SLK 200 (2000) - Full Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

An low mileage SLK 200 Kompressor from 2000 but with a high damage in general , lots of swirling and etching from water spots.
Some work needed to be done here .


















Washing steps and claying as normal , with a lot of grime to remove for sure and paint correction started.



















































Sanding marks unremoved and deep ones


































Front side


































Roof top pillars


















Trunk , upper side


























lower side



















































Side way


































Door


















Time to get the interior done



































Engine


















Wheel arches and rimms




















































Time to post the showoff , Zaino Z2 Pro and Ultimate Naviwax.





















































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice work, good afters. Top job


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Paint, exterior, interior, engine bay, wheels, arches all done! Fantastic work Rui, i'm sure there's yet another very happy owner. 
Have a Happy Christmas and a Great New Year!
Simon


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

stangalang said:


> Very nice work, good afters. Top job


Thank you :thumb:



Wax Attack said:


> Paint, exterior, interior, engine bay, wheels, arches all done! Fantastic work Rui, i'm sure there's yet another very happy owner.
> Have a Happy Christmas and a Great New Year!
> Simon


Thanks Simon



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate.


Thanks man :thumb:

Happy Christmas and a Great New Year to All!!!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Love it......I see a lot of MB in this condition coming into work all the time so it's great to see one being treated to a fantastic transformation.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant job.


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great work as always Rui !!
Happy Christmas my friend.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice job there :thumb: what did you use on the wheels?


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Fantastic turn around Rui you added a couple of thousand euros to the value of that car after your treatment :thumb:

What did you use to clean the leather and what did you dress the tires with?

Feliz Natal e Feliz Ano Novo para você e sua família amigo


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Simply stunning as usual Rui:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ArcticVXR said:


> Love it......I see a lot of MB in this condition coming into work all the time so it's great to see one being treated to a fantastic transformation.


*Thank you :thumb:*



Bill58 said:


> Brilliant job.


*Thank you :thumb:*



Sneaks said:


> Stunning work :thumb:


*Thank you :thumb:*



maesal said:


> Great work as always Rui !!
> Happy Christmas my friend.


*Merry Xmas to you my friend and thanks :thumb:*



bigslippy said:


> Very nice job there :thumb: what did you use on the wheels?


*Thanks , sonax wheel cleaner*



Faysal said:


> Fantastic turn around Rui you added a couple of thousand euros to the value of that car after your treatment :thumb:
> 
> What did you use to clean the leather and what did you dress the tires with?
> 
> Feliz Natal e Feliz Ano Novo para você e sua família amigo


*Thanks Faysal , i used apc to clean the leather and dressed the tire with 1Z kunstoff.
Merry xmas and happy new year*



SimonBash said:


> Simply stunning as usual Rui:thumb:


*Thanks Simon*


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

That is an excellent work there Racer. I detailed the very same model in silver a few weeks ago and I can tell the hard work you put into achieving such a correction in this paint.
Well done.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mickspy said:


> That is an excellent work there Racer. I detailed the very same model in silver a few weeks ago and I can tell the hard work you put into achieving such a correction in this paint.
> Well done.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Well Done Rui.
Great job!
I bet that white stains on leather seats were from Armorall leather gel?
Thanks for posting


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic turnaround..





tzotzo said:


> Well Done Rui.
> Great job!
> I bet that white stains on leather seats were from Armorall leather gel?
> Thanks for posting


Thanks Guys and the stains ithink you were nivea ...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work there


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice job. Great to see the pop back into the paint..


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

How long did that take? What polishes/pads did you use to correct the paint?

Great job by the way.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

-Mat- said:


> cracking work there





ford nut said:


> very nice job. Great to see the pop back into the paint..





Superspec said:


> How long did that take? What polishes/pads did you use to correct the paint?
> 
> Great job by the way.


Thanks guys and the work took 6 days to complete.
I used menzerna and meguiars. :thumb:


----------



## RSTsteve (Jul 28, 2010)

Very good turn around

Good job


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely job there Rui

Baz


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work there Rui :thumb:

Best wishes for 2012 to you and your family buddy.

mike


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

RSTsteve said:


> Very good turn around
> 
> Good job


*Thanks :thumb:*



Auto Detox said:


> Lovely job there Rui
> 
> Baz


*Thanks man *



Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work there Rui :thumb:
> 
> Best wishes for 2012 to you and your family buddy.
> 
> mike


Thanks Mike and a great 2012 to you and all your family/friends :thumb:

ps: 2012 it will be a crucial year for most of us...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing for 6 hours work, thats incredible, the engines come out very good, what did you on the engine buddie.

2000 slk, you have knocked lots of years off it, this is a proper detail thats done right, very welldone.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work as always Rui,

Always enjoy your write ups and great finishes


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Trip tdi said:


> Amazing for 6 hours work, thats incredible, the engines come out very good, what did you on the engine buddie.
> 
> 2000 slk, you have knocked lots of years off it, this is a proper detail thats done right, very welldone.


Thanks and if did this kind of work in 6 hours i am Super Man for sure .
It was 6 DAYS , not 6 hours...
For the engine i used a lot of degreasers and very time consuming elbow grease , almost a full day for it.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mad Ad said:


> Nice work as always Rui,
> 
> Always enjoy your write ups and great finishes


Thanks and hearing such nice feedback is great too :thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

When is it meet and greet @ car detail in Portugal Rui?? :lol:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> When is it meet and greet @ car detail in Portugal Rui?? :lol:


sorry didn´t understood..


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Racer said:


> sorry didn´t understood..


You have pm Rui :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top work , Top write up , Top photography Rui :thumb:

Happy New Year to you and your family buddy !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Top work , Top write up , Top photography Rui :thumb:
> 
> Happy New Year to you and your family buddy !
> 
> ...


Thanks Mario and a great 2012 for you and your family. :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Faysal said:


> You have pm Rui :thumb:


answered


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing Rui, love your write ups!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JBirchy said:


> Amazing Rui, love your write ups!


Your welcome , have a great 2012


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

wow, awesome work mate


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks great! How did you get on around the lettering (i.e. Kompressor) ... that to me seemed to be the only bit stickingout after polishing?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

McClane said:


> Looks great! How did you get on around the lettering (i.e. Kompressor) ... that to me seemed to be the only bit stickingout after polishing?


Thanks , it´s only elbow grease with cotton heads after the final wash , sometimes it´s better to debadge and install it again, not this case. :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing work as usual


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work Rui! It looks brand new.:thumb:

Happy New year to you and your family Rui!:wave:


----------

